# Kibble /Raw Combination



## Monkey_Girl (May 15, 2009)

I have 3 dog (2 adults & 1 puppy).

Both adult dogs are on raw full meals (includes veggies/fruits) and the puppy is on dry until he has finished growing. My dogs do very well on raw and are very healthy. 

It is not recommended to alternate feeding between raw and dry, this causes gastrointestinal upset. In my opinion, I would feed either dry or raw only, one or the other, no mixing. 

The beauty about raw is if you decide to switch completely, you can fully switch over to raw the following morning (about 12 hrs minimum from last kibble meal). Some people like to wait 24 hrs but My dogs have never had an issue switching over to raw the following morning. That is pretty much the extent of transitioning you pup from dry to raw. 

I'm no expert, but I do have some experience feeding my pups raw. :wavey: I hoped this helped!! :wave::crossfing:wavey:


----------



## Larbar (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks Monkey Girl.From what I have read I would agree on not mixing but I was intending to feed on early morning and the other that evening,as you said, about twelve hours apart.But will take on board what you say.I suppose I was going half and half to be safe until I got the hang of raw.
Can I ask two things please.....when you say that you wait until your puppy will be finished growing....from your experience what age approx would that be? Also,what proportion veg and fruit would you use ? Thanks again


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

You can mix raw with kibble...I see this all over the internet and it is nothing but a myth.

People have been mixing canned food with kibble forever.

There is no difference between mixing kibble and raw and kibble and canned.

When raw feeders say "don't mix" they do it to influence people to feed raw only.


----------



## kwirky (Jan 29, 2015)

Greetings from Australia 

We have a almost 12 month old golden male called Murphy who we have started feeding raw as he simply doesn't want to eat anything else. We had been feeding him on a cooked meat and veg product which is locally made but he seemed to go off that. Also he is not a big kibble eater.

Murphy is a very big boy, weighing in at 45 kilos (98 lbs) but I do not think he is fat. Although I cannot see a waist as such because he is quite curly haired, when I press his side I can feel ribs (how hard are you supposed to press???).

I would love some advice on how much to feed him. He is currently eating 3 chicken wings in the morning and about 1/2 kilo of raw meat for dinner (I think that is about 1 lb). I am thinking this quantity is okay as the 2% rule would mean that he should eat about 900 g of food a day (nearly 2 lbs?).


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Harley is four and we have had him for 8 months. He went straight on to raw. We got him weighed at the vet and the vet assessed that he needed to lose about 4 kgs. We adjusted the weight of his food accordingly and he lost the weight. We get him weighed about once every two months (no charge at the vets) and I always weigh his food and take treats into account as well. Also take into account the amount of work they are doing. At the moment it is hot in Australia so much more laying around so I have reduced his food a bit. He swims a lot and it is easier to see that he is nice and lean when he is wet. Feeding raw does not have to be exact. They don't need every nutrient at every meal. He gets about four eggs a week. I feed them raw, in their shells as a treat (not with his meals). He goes mad when he sees me get the carton out of the fridge. I know that most goldens are food mad, but I love that Harley gets such a huge variety of stuff - virtually no meal is the same. And if you are smart in your shopping it is cheaper than kibble.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Welcome Kwirky - I get chicken legs from Aldi - 2kg (12) in a bag for only $5.99. They have them all the time not just a special. Harley has one for breakfast!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Harleysmum said:


> Welcome Kwirky - I get chicken legs from Aldi - 2kg (12) in a bag for only $5.99. They have them all the time not just a special. Harley has one for breakfast!


Good deal! I tried giving my pups raw chicken legs, neck and liver. They would not have anything to do with them 

My pups did not like the raw chicken, and I never tried again after that.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

kwirky said:


> Murphy is a very big boy, weighing in at 45 kilos (98 lbs) but I do not think he is fat. Although I cannot see a waist as such because he is quite curly haired, when I press his side I can feel ribs (how hard are you supposed to press???).


 
There should not be a layer of fat over the ribs. 

The hips should be wider than the section just ahead of them. If you can't see it through the coat, you should be able to feel it. It's a narrowing just ahead of the rear legs.


----------



## kwirky (Jan 29, 2015)

Harleysmum said:


> Harley is four and we have had him for 8 months. He went straight on to raw. We got him weighed at the vet and the vet assessed that he needed to lose about 4 kgs. We adjusted the weight of his food accordingly and he lost the weight. We get him weighed about once every two months (no charge at the vets) and I always weigh his food and take treats into account as well. Also take into account the amount of work they are doing. At the moment it is hot in Australia so much more laying around so I have reduced his food a bit. He swims a lot and it is easier to see that he is nice and lean when he is wet. Feeding raw does not have to be exact. They don't need every nutrient at every meal. He gets about four eggs a week. I feed them raw, in their shells as a treat (not with his meals). He goes mad when he sees me get the carton out of the fridge. I know that most goldens are food mad, but I love that Harley gets such a huge variety of stuff - virtually no meal is the same. And if you are smart in your shopping it is cheaper than kibble.


Could I ask how heavy Harley is? I had been posting on the dogforum.com and they said that Murphy is far too big (should only be up to 35 kg).
When I was walking him this morning, I looked down and there is definitely some definition around the waist - his bum is round (and wiggly!) and then it goes in a little before becoming straight.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Harley is on the smaller side for a golden boy. He is currently 26.5kg. He was almost 30kg when we got him and obviously (to our eyes) a bit podgy. We got him weighed at the vet who said 26kg would be our target weight. He looks really good at 26.5. We get him weighed regularly and I am fanatical about weighing his food (otherwise I would always be adding a bit more!) I think it is really important to have a lean dog for their overall health. I would get Murphy weighed at the vet. The scales are usually in the waiting room and they don't charge. They will give you advice on whether he needs to lose or not. The trouble with dogforum.com is that they can't see your dog. They would probably say that Harley is underweight at 26.5kg. Murphy and Harley are obviously at opposite ends of the scale size wise!


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I dont feed raw personally but I have come across a supplement from Natures Farmacy Dogzymes called Cornucopia which is suppose to be a raw vegetable/fruit substitution and recommended for raw feeders.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

My boys are on one raw meal and one kibble meal of Orijen a day. I was feeding all raw but is very hard to do while showing. I was using SoJos mixed with ground beef for the raw, but after allergy testing one of my Newfs was found to be allergic to Kale, and Alfalfa which is in all the best foods it seems. (Glad I did the testing!) Now that Newf gets canned, and then a raw mix I make myself. Here is my recipe if anyone wants to try it. :
Soak 4 cups of whole oatmeal in soup pot with 4 cups warm water
Puree one can of spinach (do not leave this whole leafed as may cause gas)
one can of 100% pumpkin
4 whole eggs (I don't use the shell)
1/3 cup bone meal (you have to get the human food grade kind. Do NOT use garden bone meal)
5 pounds ground beef or chuck. (you can use ground chicken or turkey also)
Mix all together. Mine get 2 1/2 cups per serving. You can also put in freezer containers and freeze by the serving if you want to make a lot at a time. Makes about 7 servings.


----------

